
Get 411/local search, stock quotes, weather, news, book review on your mobile  - maufait

======
zkinion
Is this a free-411 service for euroland/oceana? Is that why the name is
strange/hard to pronounce-to-type? That might be a viable startup.

How do I reach your website through my cell phone? Maufait.com?

~~~
maufait
Its free 411 and more. Driving Directions, Movie show time, stock quotes,
Flight Tracker

url: www.maufait.com

------
maufait
hi everyone, We just launched our new startup service for mobile - maufait
(meaning well informed through mobile). We are currently offering 411
searches,weather, stock quotes and moview showtimes. Its compatible with most
Java enabled midp 2 phones. Its free. Would like some feedback on the service

------
maufait
to download the app to your phone, type www.maufait.com/download on your
mobile browser

